# The Revenant



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

Well folks it looks like it's time to pack up the babies and grab the old ladies because everyone will want to see this movie. It has mountain men, grizzlies, and a whole host of survival skills. It opens Christmas day. Be sure to carry as we might have to defend against renegades dressed as batman.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

.....And according to drudge DiCaprio gets raped by a bear. He was pleased about it. Drudge that is, can't say what DiCaprio felt about it.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

The story of the real people and that time in history and places is interesting. Unfortunately, I expected from what I've read this is based rather loosely on actual history. Too bad too, Tom hardy is a good actor.


----------



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

It will cost me a fortune... LOL...probably the first time that my entire family has agreed on what movie to see. So give me 21 tickets, 11 popcorns, 18 drinks, and throw in some of those gummi- bears. Lord please put those babies asleep so the audience doesn't get overly upset. ENJOY THE SHOW !


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

BlackFeather said:


> .....And according to drudge DiCaprio gets raped by a bear. He was pleased about it. Drudge that is, can't say what DiCaprio felt about it.


Some how I saw that clip and no he didnt but the bear was jumping up and down on him with his front legs with what looked like his hind legs behind and straddling the man,


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

After seeing the commercial for it you couldn't pay me enough to go see it.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'll wait until it shows up on youtube. The last thing I need to do is LMAO when that bear ties into whats his name.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Swampfox said:


> It will cost me a fortune... LOL...probably the first time that my entire family has agreed on what movie to see. So give me 21 tickets, 11 popcorns, 18 drinks, and throw in some of those gummi- bears. Lord please put those babies asleep so the audience doesn't get overly upset. ENJOY THE SHOW !


Sounds like it will be a fun and memorable family day!


----------



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes I miss family outings. It has been 14 years since I have seen both my sons in the same place at the same time. I'm almost sure this will be this will be the last time. I need a cheat sheet to keep these eight granddaughter's names straight. I don't know what possesed those boys to have large families in the worst economy of my lifetime but they handled it well. Private school for 5 girls just boggles my feeble mind. They are better men than me. I think this may be the Christmas to remember for me. We wish each and everyone of you a memorable Christmas also. May the Lord's blessings shower you with love !


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds like this is a remake of "Man in the Wilderness"? Not a bad movie in itself, if I recall correctly.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067388/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067388/trivia?ref_=tt_trv_trv

"Harris' character is based on actual mountain man Hugh Glass... "


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Darren said:


> I'll wait until it shows up on youtube. The last thing I need to do is LMAO when that bear ties into whats his name.


I stood and applauded when he drowned in Titanic....


----------



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm horrible, I've never seen Titanic.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Swampfox said:


> I'm horrible, I've never seen Titanic.


Nah, you're not horrible. I'm jealous.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Woolieface said:


> I stood and applauded when he drowned in Titanic....



Oh you're bad! That's too funny.

I remember seeing the movie Pearl harbor. I was pregnant, so mama hormones were always unpredictable. I actually got up and left during the bombing scene that showed the guys trapped in the Arizona sinking. Got me all riled up over a darned movie!

I saw the movie gone in 60 seconds in the theater. Was a horrible double date night. I had a migraine. Spent the whole movie laying across two seats with my eyes closed, except for when I left to throw up.

Good times right there, lol.

Swampfox, I hope you're family outing is without any such troubles. But, if not, I request you tell us later, and let us have a laugh with ya about it!


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

gibbsgirl said:


> Oh you're bad! That's too funny.
> 
> I remember seeing the movie Pearl harbor. I was pregnant, so mama hormones were always unpredictable. I actually got up and left during the bombing scene that showed the guys trapped in the Arizona sinking. Got me all riled up over a darned movie!
> 
> ...


Lol, I just found him a wee bit obnoxious. Maybe guys have trouble appreciating that movie as much as the ladies.

I was like "just...let him goooooo...YEAH!" :bouncy:


----------



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

Somebody would be leaving the movie and driving me to the emergency room if I had a migraine.... Those things make you wanna die ! I've only had one in my life and they do make you puke. If anyone turned on a light I would have shot them. There isn't anything I've experienced any worse. Oh yes there is one thing worse...when the doctor says there is nothing they can do for you. I hope you've found a way not to trigger one.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Swampfox said:


> Somebody would be leaving the movie and driving me to the emergency room if I had a migraine.... Those things make you wanna die ! I've only had one in my life and they do make you puke. If anyone turned on a light I would have shot them. There isn't anything I've experienced any worse. Oh yes there is one thing worse...when the doctor says there is nothing they can do for you. I hope you've found a way not to trigger one.


I actually get them pretty regularly. The trick for me is that I have to manage the lighting I'm around with certain bulbs and lamp shades/globes. Plus I always wear sunglasses. I know when it's a migraine coming, so I have to take an anti-nausea medicine right away. Rx kind that is given to stop food poisoning type symptoms. My doctor gives me enough rx for it that I'm able to take them before it even starts too. 

I avoid driving at night because headlights from oncoming traffic can start them up. So, if I know we have to drive home at night, I make sure I take one before we even get in the truck. 

It helps me avoid needing to take the pain meds sometimes too. But, throwing up causes fast dehydration, and if I can't keep that in check, I have to go to the er for iv fluids. Plus, I won't be able to keep the pain meds down later if I'm throwing up.

Going to the er with a migraine is awful!!! Besides the cost, they want to drug test you for hours before treating you. Praise God that our family doctor knows us and took the time to figure out some good med options for me to use at home.

Worst one I ever had was eight days. It flared and subsided repeatedly, but didn't quit that whole time. Having a good family doctor is such a blessing.

Ok. Too much info for some. But, I figured I'd throw it out there. Maybe it'll help prompt some other reader with info that could help them. Migraines are the pits.

And, yes having on a theater was mortifying. There was no second date for the guy who wouldn't insist that his date "me" was more important than hanging out and watching a darned movie, lol.


----------



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

I knew someone who had them regularly... They had something called emitrex ?? I left right after they prescribed that stuff and I always wondered if it worked ? I know flourecent lights trigger seizures....I wonder if those two things are related...seizures and migraines ? I know exactly what you mean about E.R.'s and pain meds because I've had 16 skeletal surgeries. It's plain miserable. I take my most recent MRI with me and hand it to them....dilaudid an verzed please, I'm in a hurry. LOL 
"Staff dread" is what I call a resident E R doctor but in reality if it was easy to get schedule II narcotics people would be lined up for a mile. Take care.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Going to the movies is like being robbed. WAY too expensive, at least in my area.

Also, those seats are dirty! eeewww wear a hood on your head :run:


----------



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

LOL...I read that the theater was a bed bug incubator. Plenty of food and sticky drinks on those seats. I have never witnessed anyone cleaning a theater. That doesn't mean it's not done it just means I haven't seen it done. Just mentioning bed bugs causes my head to itch. I read Miami is the worst city for bed bugs and Lexington, Kentucky is second. That is an odd pair of cities don't you think ?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Forcast said:


> Some how I saw that clip and no he didnt but the bear was jumping up and down on him with his front legs with what looked like his hind legs behind and straddling the man,


Well, that makes more sense. I wondered why a bear would rape a man. Twice.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

That griz in the film was a female. Jumping like that is normal behavior for Polar bears used to break ice. The griz was probably trained to do that style of jumping.


----------



## Knight9 (Dec 29, 2012)

It looks like an interesting movie, based on Hugh Glass' life. Unfortunately, they cast one of the biggest losers in Hollywood as the lead. I'll skip it so I don't have to see DiCaprio's annoying mug.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Knight9 said:


> It looks like an interesting movie, based on Hugh Glass' life. Unfortunately, they cast one of the biggest losers in Hollywood as the lead. I'll skip it so I don't have to see DiCaprio's annoying mug.


This will make you feel better

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25-pUgRWOJo[/ame]


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Knight9 said:


> It looks like an interesting movie, based on Hugh Glass' life. Unfortunately, they cast one of the biggest losers in Hollywood as the lead. I'll skip it so I don't have to see DiCaprio's annoying mug.


Maybe the beard will help.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Going to watch it tonight for free at home online. My buddy said that bear seen was amazing abs very real.


----------



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

How can you see it online ? Is it a bootleg on the darknet ? I was just told at the theater they won't have it till January 8th and that ruins our plans for Christmas day. I'll be back in Karlskrona on the 6th of January. I know my way around the deep web if it's possible to see it before Christmas.


----------



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

I am not finding it, even bootleg. If it is possible to see it this month would you consider giving me a tip on how ?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I tried to pm you. It wouldn't let me for some reason Send me one so I can reply.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

https://kat.cr/


----------



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out how to pm you without much luck. I have found the answer to my question but I really appreciate your attempt to help. I have added you to my contacts in the pm area but cannot bring up a page to type on. What part of Virginia ? I raised a family near New Castle, VA. I miss the Blue Ridge


----------



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

I just saw "In the Heart of the Sea" and it's not the Moby Dick movie I expected to see. It is more of a story about how the book was inspired with a little "Donner Party" thrown in. It wasn't what we expected. Alvin and the Chipmunks was good !


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, Hugh Glass was a real person left behind after a bear attack. He lived and escaped Native Americans and vowed to kill those who left him behind when thy thought he was dying anyway. That is an actual part of the real story. I haven't seen the movie so.........?


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

NJ Rich said:


> Yes, Hugh Glass was a real person left behind after a bear attack. He lived and escaped Native Americans and vowed to kill those who left him behind when thy thought he was dying anyway. That is an actual part of the real story. I haven't seen the movie so.........?



From what I've seen of the commercials, it is the story of Hugh Glass. Two men were left with him after the mauling to bury him, but he wouldn't die. So they left him. One was Jim Fitzgerald and the 2nd was the famous Jim Bridger.
And he did swear to kill them.

Great story!


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

hardrock said:


> From what I've seen of the commercials, it is the story of Hugh Glass. Two men were left with him after the mauling to bury him, but he wouldn't die. So they left him. One was Jim Fitzgerald and the 2nd was the famous Jim Bridger.
> And he did swear to kill them.
> 
> Great story!


On of the true stories of the mountain man era. I want to see the movie. Of course they will take away from true facts and use other meanings to make the movie. 

But you and I and many others have read much about the mountain men.

Thanks man........... 

Keep yer powder dry and yer eyes along the skyline hardrock mountain man brother........ See ya at the ronneyvoo.............


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> https://kat.cr/


What is the preferred torrent client these days?


----------



## Swampfox (Dec 3, 2015)

It was just like the movie;
Let me photograph you in this light in case this is the last time that we were exactly like we were before we realized we were scared of getting old, it made us reckless. My God, this reminds of when we were young ! You look like the movie, YOU SOUND LIKE A SONG !....Adele


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

We saw "Revenant" yesterday because the subject matter was FAR more interesting and relevant to us than 99.999% of what else is out there. (The last "good" movie we saw in the theatre was "Fury" and before that, "True Grit".) 

The legend of Hugh Glass is well known by mountain men enthusiasts and since there are no real "spoilers" to be had, I won't have to try very hard not to give something away. This story isn't as much "plot driven" as it is "place" driven. The "places" it is filmed in - are incredible. Breathtaking, raw, visceral and unrelenting. 

A couple of things to consider before seeing it:


If you are looking for survival skill depictions, do yourself a favor and watch the Richard Harris version of the Hugh Glass story - "Man in the Wilderness".

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltyvk_TX_D4[/ame]


If you are looking for amazing "eye candy", grand landscapes, and interesting, amazing historic costuming and flintlocks and terrifyingly fast bear charges? See this one. The country is spectacular and the mountain men are realistically *nasty*, complete with what we in the northwoods call "snot-cicles" and frozen eyelashes. 



I have to admit that the depiction of the "trapper's camp" in "Revenant" was amazing and eye-opening. As someone that has visited multiple historic forts, trading posts, rendezvous and encampments in two countries, this was a fascinating "step back in time" that I could never fully have "fleshed out" (pardon the pun) in my wildest imagination. I wish the filmmakers had given those scenes the time and focus they truly deserved. It may well have been the best part of the whole 156 minutes. 

If you think you will be spared Hollywood's penchant for vulgar language because this is set on the 1820s frontier, you are wrong.  Prepare yourself to hear mountain men use modern day vulgarities. It didn't need to be this way.  And prepare yourself for the gratuitous sexual assault scene. 

I was somewhat disappointed in the storyteller's veering off the charted course from the traditional legend of Hugh Glass. Add an indian wife, add a half-breed son, all for dramatic effect? Hugh Glass's life and legend were already epic enough. 

Sadly, the "add-ins" only provided an obligatory platform for commentary on racism against indians.

Glass tells his son "I told you to be invisible, son!...They don't hear your voice, they just see the color of your face". (le sigh)

And there were historical inaccuracies, but that's bound to happen, right? 
We see mountains of bison skulls and bones heaped up on the plains (was that supposed to be real or metaphoric?) Because if it was supposed to be "real", the great bison extermination didn't happen until between the 1830s- 1870s and Hugh Glass was mauled by a Grizz in 1823. 

I guess my greatest disappointment came from the mis-use of the platform of Indian spirituality and mysticism which come off as hokey and dutiful rather than being elevating and revelatory. 

That's my 2Â¢.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The true buff hunts ran from between 1870 and 78 therebouts, There wouldn't have been mountains of bones in the 20s.
I thought it as about a guy named Smith who more or less had the same thing happen to him, and that was in Neb.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Hugh Glass was mauled by a Grizzly on the border of North and South Dakota near Shadehill or present day Lemmon, South Dakota. 

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/10513


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

We saw it a few weeks ago... at 'home'... Not! a diCaprio fan, but must admit, he was 'unrecognizable' from any of his other works. Could easily watch it again...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

texican, when I first heard he was cast as Hugh Glass, I am surprised you couldn't hear my eyes rolling all the way down there.

he did an amazing job of shedding any pretense or vanity and you didn't feel like you were watching someone that was raised in Southern California. 

The way they filmed it in natural light without reflectors, etc made it feel and appear all the more "real". 

Anyone that has witnessed a real bear charging can appreciate just how realist that bear attack was. 

Was the movie everything I had hoped it would be? No, I'd watch it again.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got to thinking that there was a mountain man named Scott, who got in some kind of the same perdiciment, and went from where I don't know down into Neb to a place now called Scotts Bluff.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I got to thinking that there was a mountain man named Scott, who got in some kind of the same perdiciment, and went from where I don't know down into Neb to a place now called Scotts Bluff.


Only for Hiram Scott, it was not a bear attack that got him, but an illness:

http://www.legendsofamerica.com/ne-hiramscott.html


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> texican, when I first heard he was cast as Hugh Glass, I am surprised you couldn't hear my eyes rolling all the way down there.
> 
> he did an amazing job of shedding any pretense or vanity and you didn't feel like you were watching someone that was raised in Southern California.
> 
> ...


Indeedy! Had serious reservations about watching him, knowing DiCaprio... the preconceptions/prejudices disappeared quickly (minutes) as the action got going....

Never been rolled by a grizz, but have been charged many a time... Year before last, Denali had their first grizzly kill.... I'd hiked in that same drainage decades ago, and had my first open ground 'charge' there.... Wide open (~mile) river bed, nothing but gravel.... sow and two cubs came out of the opposite side of the river, at a nice trot.... right towards me.... nowhere to go, so tried to be 'small' and out of sight... when it was obvious I was in her path, 200 yards away, I stood up, threw my pack up above me and let her know a crazy man was there.... she stood up, cubs split up but kept running.. She bluffed and veered away.... 

The attack, imho, was very realistic. Don't know if "Glass" knew he should play dead or not, but that's what it looked like. As long as the sow thought he was dead, she'd move off.... and come back again when the threat reappeared... same thing that happened after he shot the bear, still happens today... one might 'kill' the bear with a great shot, but it's still going to have enough time to crush one's skull and slice away something important...

Close as I ever got, in the wild, was five feet... busting through a riverine thicket, with white water masking my heart felt "HEY BEARS" (only way through the area, without climbing over a mountain), I see the bear the same time it sees me, and it burst through the brush, luckily instead of onto me....

We did tranquilize a griz once, and helicopter sling it a hundred miles out in the Bush..... strange, getting that close to a griz without worrying about dying...

We'll watch it again...


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's an interesting article, a bit dated since it was written nearly 20 years ago, about an attack nearly 40 years back. http://www.bozemandailychronicle.co...cle_660bc36f-8268-590c-a7be-55d04a41ce50.html

I've heard the latest strength back country pepper spray works *really* well now but don't have any personal info about that. I did know Barrie Gilbert when he was a graduate student (and I an undergrad) back East. I've been charged by a black bear but I suspect several guys crashing off through thickets in different directions from her confused her enough there was no damage done. That was enough for me, lol.


----------



## thistle (Jan 29, 2006)

I just wanted to know what magic pants they were wearing that allowed them to constantly get wet and then still walk the snowy mountains.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


thistle said:


> I just wanted to know what magic pants they were wearing that allowed them to constantly get wet and then still walk the snowy mountains.


my guess is wool and fur-lined wool. 

Even when wet, it is warm. 

The old adage is "Wool warms, cotton kills". 

Native Americans sometimes soaked their furs in bear grease to make it essentially waterproof. Clothing was often fur-lined for warmth as well. The buffalo coat of Jim Bridger (skin to the outside and fur to the inside) is an example of that.

You've seen the two boys that paid us a couple of visits? Not, Grizzlies, but big enough to get your attention. Click on the link for a short video.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/cab...ters/100_3761_zpsmkwi1gzj.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Enough interesting reviews here to cause me to want to see it. I'll keep my eyes open for it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Great movie. The bear was actually a guy in a blue suit. They CGI'd the bear in in place of him. Good work.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

BlackFeather said:


> .....And according to drudge DiCaprio gets raped by a bear. He was pleased about it. Drudge that is, can't say what DiCaprio felt about it.


It was a female grizzly bear with 2 cubs. Give me a break.... raped......? 

Grizzly's will straddle their pray preventing it from escaping. Any sign of life may cause repeated attacks. I think the bear attacks were very realistic.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Just saw it last night...good show.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

Watched it, wasn't as impressed with some parts. Good outdoors stuff and production values. Not impressed with the mess-up of the book adaption, a lot of hollywood politics and history meddling too.

The bear scene was worth watching, and the river ambush part at the start was another trapping expedition, not Glasses crew AFAIK.

This video explains things a bit better:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT5D70JTPMA[/ame]


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

BlackFeather said:


> .....And according to drudge DiCaprio gets raped by a bear. He was pleased about it. Drudge that is, can't say what DiCaprio felt about it.


There wasn't a single bear anywhere near the set.
And not a real bear in any second of the movie.
Bear 100% CG.
So.. no. Not unless the guy pretending to be a bear....


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Swampfox said:


> I have never witnessed anyone cleaning a theater. That doesn't mean it's not done it just means I haven't seen it done.


Many, many years ago, I got a job cleaning a theater. It was actually a pretty nice gig, but didn't work out with my schedule so I only stayed about a week. Anyhow, they did a great job cleaning at that place. All the toilets were cleaned after every show, all stainless surfaces wiped down a couple times daily (paper towel dispenser, etc). Floors and seats cleaned after every show. The only thing there that bothered me was the popcorn room. Customers think the popcorn is made fresh, but it wasn't. There was actually a whole room full of bagged popcorn. It was just heated and sold. They do make some fresh so you see/smell it, but the majority is not fresh. I never wanted to buy their popcorn again.

LuLu


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

They made the popcorn and "Wow...it's popcorn time" cartoon snipit on the same day?  This movie is still on my bucket of popcorn list. I will get to it.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

WatchRyder said:


> Watched it, wasn't as impressed with some parts. Good outdoors stuff and production values. Not impressed with the mess-up of the book adaption, a lot of hollywood politics and history meddling too.
> 
> The bear scene was worth watching, and the river ambush part at the start was another trapping expedition, not Glasses crew AFAIK.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. DeCaprio probably insisted on the Native wife and son to make a statement which never happened in real life. I believe Glass died at the age of 28.


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

Leo spends way too much time in the water. The one clip I saw, the man would have died almost instantly in those temps. The scene ruined it for me.


----------



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

NJ Rich said:


> Thanks for the information. DeCaprio probably insisted on the Native wife and son to make a statement which never happened in real life. I believe Glass died at the age of 28.


Possibly, more like hollywierd producers and studio pushed on the director who gleefully agreed.

The biggest thing that grinds my gears was the anti-European stance which, given the historical reality was the opposite. There was treachery that period, but if the contemporary letters are to believed, it wasn't from the fur-trappers.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I want you all to know that the filming of this movie was done in southern Alberta. There is an actual place in Alberta called "head smashed in Buffalo jump" where the natives would chase the herd off the cliff and harvest the meat, leaving piles of bones. Even though it isn't anywhere in the vicinity of where most of the shooting took place producers probably used that just for extra drama appeal. When is a movie that is based on a real event 100% true?
On a side note......Dicaprio stated that he was very frightened by the global warming he experienced while filming the movie and blamed it on Alberta oil sands extraction! 
In reality what Dicaprio experienced was a sudden warming in temperature which we all know is commonly called a CHINOOK here.


----------

